# Carpeting back row risers



## Stuka1939 (Feb 20, 2010)

I bought some carpet for my back riser I had built for my home theater last year. How does one go about carpeting the thing. Should I use carpet nails or a staple gun?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd use whatever you're more comfortable working with. :T

Welcome by the way. :wave:


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

I had my carpet installed but I watched them do it. They did the back riser just like the rest, carpet spike strips. Mine goes from one wall to the next though, meaning the riser runs the width of the room. I've seen a lot on here that have steps on the side as well as the front. Have you looked into carpet glue?


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

tack strips are the way to go. you won't be able to stretch the carpet and depending on the type of carpet, staples and nails would show.


----------

